# ACME installer error on Mac OS



## cs1010 (Oct 6, 2012)

I am sure I am just being an idiot but I am having trouble getting the ACME installer (any of them) to work on my Mac (10.7.5). I am not having trouble finding where to download the files but they will not download as a .zip file, they (I've tried 2 and 3) only download as a "document" of gibberish. I am assuming that this is a corrupt file issue so if that's the case, does anyone know when the files will be fixed? Everything else is ready so I am itching to figure out what my major malfunction is so I can get this working.

PS -- I have not installed any previous versions on my Touchpad so this is the first try for me.


----------



## wineaux (Aug 28, 2012)

cs1010 said:


> I am sure I am just being an idiot but I am having trouble getting the ACME installer (any of them) to work on my Mac (10.7.5). I am not having trouble finding where to download the files but they will not download as a .zip file, they (I've tried 2 and 3) only download as a "document" of gibberish. This obviously is a problem since I cannot unzip it to get the correct files for installing ICS on my Touchpad. Everything else is ready so I am itching to figure out what my major malfunction is so I can get this working.
> 
> PS -- I have not installed any previous CM mods on my Touchpad so this is the first try for me.


There is an article and video walk thru for using a Mac to install CM9 on a Touchpad that is really excellent. Do a Google search for installing CM9 with a Mac OSX. I'm out at a pumpkin patch with my son, so you're on your own looking for it. LOL. It's easy to find though.


----------



## wineaux (Aug 28, 2012)

I had a break in the shade, and it was really easy to find, so here it is:

http://pocketnow.com/android/installing-cyanogenmod-9-on-the-hp-touchpad-using-osx/


----------



## cs1010 (Oct 6, 2012)

wineaux said:


> I had a break in the shade, and it was really easy to find, so here it is:
> 
> http://pocketnow.com...hpad-using-osx/


Thanks for the vid, it's actually quite helpful for when I actually can get at it. It turns out that the ACME installer file must be corrupt where I can find it at the moment. It does not save as a .zip file when downloaded and if I append .zip to the file I get stuck in an endless loop of unzipping files that end with .zip.cpgz. If you or anyone else knows of a link with a working .zip file (I had been trying goo) it would be much appreciated.


----------



## wineaux (Aug 28, 2012)

cs1010 said:


> Thanks for the vid, it's actually quite helpful for when I actually can get at it. It turns out that the ACME installer file must be corrupt where I can find it at the moment. It does not save as a .zip file when downloaded and if I append .zip to the file I get stuck in an endless loop of unzipping files that end with .zip.cpgz. If you or anyone else knows of a link with a working .zip file (I had been trying goo) it would be much appreciated.


I'm pretty sure that they give you the link to Acme in that vid. You're going to be pausing it a lot to type in what it says on a regular basis btw. LOL


----------



## cs1010 (Oct 6, 2012)

wineaux said:


> I'm pretty sure that they give you the link to Acme in that vid. You're going to be pausing it a lot to type in what it says on a regular basis btw. LOL


Yeah, that's the link I had already used to try and find it, the file isn't found and when I have googled other places to get it, the files they provide do no work. I'm not sure if this has to do with goo having issues not too long ago or not but I suppose it is what it is


----------



## wineaux (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.2shared.com/file/ykB2JXIy/ACMEInstaller2.html

http://techerrata.com/file/cm/touchpad/tools/ACMEInstaller2

I found those two sources for Acme Installer 2 since Goo is messed up, if you want to try them.


----------



## cs1010 (Oct 6, 2012)

wineaux said:


> http://www.2shared.c...Installer2.html
> 
> http://techerrata.co.../ACMEInstaller2
> 
> I found those two sources for Acme Installer 2 since Goo is messed up, if you want to try them.


Thanks, these have the same issue as well, none dled as a .zip file correctly. Since all of the vids and instructions I have seen tell you to unzip the installer I am assuming that I should be getting a .zip file.


----------



## wineaux (Aug 28, 2012)

No, I'm pretty sure I read in Rev Kyle's forum that if it's not zipped, you can still use it. The one's I still have on my MacBook are just showing up as documents.


----------



## cs1010 (Oct 6, 2012)

wineaux said:


> No, I'm pretty sure I read in Rev Kyle's forum that if it's not zipped, you can still use it. The one's I still have on my MacBook are just showing up as documents.


You're right...I went back and read through some of the forums and found that they just dled as a file. I got those to work and ran the installer...for whatever reason it goes through all of the inflating but ends up booting up with moboot. Not sure what is going wrong, I guess I will have to look through some of the troubleshooting threads to see what might be messing up.


----------

